# 90P Planted Aquascape Update!



## aquabro (Apr 25, 2016)

*Updated my planted 90P! Thoughts? *

Background plant: Rotala rotundifolia
Midground plant: Java fern "Trident"
Foreground: Anubias petite (my favorite plant of all time)
Carpet: Hairgrass
Housing Ember Tetras, Cherry Shrimps


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, looks absolutely serene!

Also, those don't look like ordinary cherry shrimp!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW!!! I would have thought this pic came from the internet!!
Fantastic job!!


----------

